# [solved] Header-Dateien werden nicht gefunden

## misterjack

hab hier 'n Problem, einige Pakete schlagen fehl, wie z.b. Banshee (build.log):

```
ossifer-session.c:2:27: error: webkit/webkit.h: No such file or directory

ossifer-session.c:5:34: error: libsoup/soup-gnome.h: No such file or directory
```

Vorhanden sind jedoch beide:

```
/usr/include/webkit-1.0/webkit/webkit.h

/usr/include/libsoup-gnome-2.4/libsoup/soup-gnome.h
```

Woran könnte das Problem liegen?

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.9.43 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.36-zen1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-zen1-i686-AMD_Phenom-tm-_8450_Triple-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 16 Mar 2011 00:30:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.7.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y --keep-going"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/local-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib abiword acl acpi additions alisp alsa amr ao applet artworkextra audio audiofile avahi avi bash-completion beagle berkdb bidi binfilter bitmap-fonts bogofilter branding bzip2 cairo cdaudio cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt css ctype cups curl cxx d dba dbus desktop device-mapper dio disablexmb disk-partition dmx dri dts dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread dvipdfm eds emboss emerald emovix encode epiphany equalizer evo exif expat fam fastbuild faxonly fbcon fbcondecor fbsplash ffmpeg firefox flac font-server foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp fuse gaim gd gdbm gdl gdu gedit gif gimp glitz glut gmplayer gnome gnome-keyring gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hbci hddtemp iconv icq icu id3tag idn imagemagick imap java jpeg key-screen kqemu lame latex lcms libburn libg++ libnotify libsexy libwww lirc lm_sensors luatex mad memlimit mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules motif mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multiuser musepack nautilus ncurses network newspr nfs nls nocd normalize nptl nptlonly nvidia ofa offensive ogg openal opengl openmp oscar oss p2p pam pango parport pcf pcre pdf pdflib perl pidgin plugin pmu png policykit portaudio posix pppd prediction python qt3support quicktime readline rtsp ruby samba scanner sdl sensord serpentine session sftp simplexml skins slang soap sockets sound soundtouch sourceview speex spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stream streamripper svg symlink sysfs taglib tagwriting tcltk tcpd theora threads tiff tokenizer tools transcode trayicon truetype truetype-fonts twolame type1 type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vboxbfe vcd vcdx video videos vim-syntax vlm vorbis wav wavpack webdav-neon webkit win32codecs wininstallers wma wxwindows x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xml2 xorg xosd xpm xprint xrandr xscreensaver xsl xulrunner xv xvid youtube zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1x" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon samsung ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev aiptek" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" LIRC_DEVICES="livedrive_midi atilibusb" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="plustek" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## Christian99

da fehlt sowas wie "-I/usr/include/usr/include/webkit-1.0/" und "-I/usr/include/libsoup-gnome-2.4/" beim compiler aufruf.

Im configure skript werden ja beide pakete gefunden, also sollten von dem skript auch die entsprechenden -I optionen gesetzt werden. Ich würde sagen: Upstream-Bug.

Quick and (very) dirty workaround:

mach symlinks der Verzeichnise:

```
ln -s /usr/include/libsoup-gnome-2.4/libsoup/ /usr/include/

ln -s /usr/include/webkit-1.0/webkit/ /usr/include
```

Danach aber unbedingt(!!) wider löschen

----------

## misterjack

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=359149 - mal sehen. das update kann warten, fange ich jetzt nicht mit würgarounds an  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

zlib-1.2.3-r1 bringt kein zlib.pc mit, das ist der verursacher. nach update auf testing läufts. der bug dazu: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358625

----------

